# Fiberglass vs graphite rods



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

For casting rods going after bigger fish, which do you prefer and why?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

How big is "bigger fish?"

The tradeoff for fiberglass v. graphite is strength for sensitivity. Fiberglass rods are generally stronger while graphite rods are generally more brittle - they lose tips very easily. But, the graphite rods let you feel a lot more of what your lure is doing. So, it's all about the tradeoffs.

That's why they make composite rod blanks now, which are X% fiberglass and Y% graphite. They are trying to find the right tradeoff between strength and sensitivity for what you are trying to catch and designing a rod blank that is specific to that application. My kokanee blanks, for example, are made specifically for kokanee fishing in a downrigger. They have the right bend, the right action, and the right strength to deal with big salmon. Would I use that rod for bass? No way.

You won't find a rod for an Amberjack, a sailfish, a marlin, or a shark made of graphite. You just won't. They are ALL fiberglass and a lot of them are the older S-Glass fiberglass instead of the newer E-Glass fiberglass because S-Glass is even stronger than the E-Glass stuff.

You can try to do it all with one rod but the rod that does everything doesn't do anything right. You almost need a different rod for every different kind of fish you are after. 

I'm guessing if you are talking casting rods, you are talking about bigger bass or muskies/pike. If that's the case, I'd probably build a fiberglass blank so I had the backbone to deal with pulling up a bunch of weeds and yanking free of hangups, etc. A general rule of thumb might be, if you are going to use braid, use a fiberglass rod. 

I'd have to know more about what you intend to fish for and how if you want a more specific answer.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Dodger said:


> How big is "bigger fish?"
> 
> The tradeoff for fiberglass v. graphite is strength for sensitivity. Fiberglass rods are generally stronger while graphite rods are generally more brittle - they lose tips very easily. But, the graphite rods let you feel a lot more of what your lure is doing. So, it's all about the tradeoffs.
> 
> ...


Mostly for lake trout, looking at a pair of medium for jigging and trolling pups and a pair of medium heavy for the big guys, basically to get set up for my wife and I when I pick up our boat in the next month or two.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

jigging=sensitivity

trolling=strength

Two entirely different methods of fishing. The moment a rod goes into a holder the sensitivity of the rod is lost.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

30-06-hunter said:


> Mostly for lake trout, looking at a pair of medium for jigging and trolling pups and a pair of medium heavy for the big guys, basically to get set up for my wife and I when I pick up our boat in the next month or two.


I wouldn't use the same rod for both jigging and trolling. When you are jigging you are going to want a little more sensitivity than with trolling. You could get something in the composite range for jigging. For trolling, I'd stick to an all glass rod. The one I use is rated 12-25 pounds with a fast tip. For jigging the big boys and the little macs, I'd probably get something in the range of 8-12 pound with the fastest tip I could find. You'll have a lot more fun pulling lake trout from the briny depths a lighter rod than you will with a 20-30 pound colossus.

But if it was me, I'd build my own. And I do so I can get exactly what I want. There isn't a manufacturer out there that thought "hey, what kind of rod should we make for guys who like to jig macs on Flaming Gorge?" You'll never have the rod you want until you make it.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Dodger said:


> I wouldn't use the same rod for both jigging and trolling. When you are jigging you are going to want a little more sensitivity than with trolling. You could get something in the composite range for jigging. For trolling, I'd stick to an all glass rod. The one I use is rated 12-25 pounds with a fast tip. For jigging the big boys and the little macs, I'd probably get something in the range of 8-12 pound with the fastest tip I could find. You'll have a lot more fun pulling lake trout from the briny depths a lighter rod than you will with a 20-30 pound colossus.
> 
> But if it was me, I'd build my own. And I do so I can get exactly what I want. There isn't a manufacturer out there that thought "hey, what kind of rod should we make for guys who like to jig macs on Flaming Gorge?" You'll never have the rod you want until you make it.


If I could physically build a rod I would, but having very limited use of my left hand limits some things I can do.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

What's your budget like for the rods?


----------

